# home made weight gainer shakes



## gettinbig40 (Dec 15, 2011)

whey + 2 packets of oatmeal + udos oil  = ive heard this is a good recipe. was wondering if anyone had any other great idea's to a home made weight gainer or would post their favorites. thanks alot guys just lookin for many dif. idea's


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 15, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> whey + 2 packets of oatmeal + udos oil = ive heard this is a good recipe. was wondering if anyone had any other great idea's to a home made weight gainer or would post their favorites. thanks alot guys just lookin for many dif. idea's


 

and of course you have to blend it all up with some milk lol


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 15, 2011)

Here you go...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/147431-gainers-protein-blends-recommendations.html


----------



## ManInBlack (Dec 15, 2011)

8 ounces whole milk
half cup quaker oats
1 banana
2 scoops whey protein
half cup vanilla ice cream
sprinkle on some chocolate syrup
couple ice cubes if you want

thats what I have been drinking every morning as soon as I get up and it tastes good as hell


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks everyone i'm new to bodybuilding so every recipe counts


----------



## Ripped Manlet (Dec 15, 2011)

Well dairy bloats me and gives me crazy gas, so I do:

4 scoops whey, 2 cups of oats, banana, frozen berries, 2 cups of water. I think it's 800ish calories. I split it up and drink half pwo and the other half late day


----------



## xtreme_growth (Dec 16, 2011)

Great ideas, thanks all.


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 16, 2011)

I do
2 bananas
1 avocado
1 cup liquid egg whites from egg white international
1 scoop whey protein
1/2 cup oat meal
flax seed oil
coconut water

Great right after the workout.

I drink this 2 times a day.


----------



## Burro (Dec 16, 2011)

pics!!! we want pics!! please


----------



## Livebig14 (Dec 16, 2011)

2 and a half cups of whole milk.  2 cups oats.  3 tbsp peanut butter.  2 scoops whey protein.  This is what ive been doing for the past few months, and its working well


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

add a banaa and cinamon

or instead some frozen fruit and yoghurt


----------



## ironlifter (Jan 7, 2012)

Nerd Homemade Weight Gain Shake


----------

